# Oil Leak..common areas?



## BostonDubset (Feb 6, 2010)

Noticed a small spot in the parking lot at work this am, but didnt have time to find the source. It seems to be coming from the passenger side towards the front of the motor..appears to be dripping off the front cross member/tie rod area...Curious if there are common oil leaks on MkIII that would save me some time...Thanks


----------



## Shennanigans (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Oil Leak..common areas? (BostonDubset)*

i currently have 2 im about to fix. 
1) the oil filter - the ring seal around the top of where your filter goes into the oil cooler
2) front main seal (crankshaft seal) - not to be confused with the devious rear main seal which requires a tranny to be removed. its by the pulleys on your passenger side where your crankshaft is.


----------



## BostonDubset (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Oil Leak..common areas? (Shennanigans)*

#2 sounds about where mine is...its dripping down almost off the pulley/crossmember...how easy of a diy is it? Brokeeee these days!


----------

